# Windows 7 hosts datei ändern geht nicht trotz Admin Rechten



## kharn (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

suche jetzt seit Stunden nach ner Lösung und es klappt nix 

Ich hab windows 7 64bit professional und bin als Admin angemeldet, kann aber trotzdem nicht die hosts Dateien in den folgenden Ordnern  bearbeiten
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-w..nfrastructure-other_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_6079f415110c0210

Online heist es starte den Editor oder windows explorer mit Admin Rechten (rechts klick als Administrator ausführen), klappt auch nicht.

Die Zugriffs Rechte der Dateien kann ich auch nicht ändern, ich bekomme immer die Nachricht "Zugriff verweigert".


Habt ihr noch eine Idee ?


----------



## kab-media (30. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ob es was bringt, aber hast du mal den abgesicherten Modus probiert?


----------



## GMF (31. Oktober 2011)

Was bei mir oft geholfen hat:

Mach ne neue hosts Datei am Desktop
Kopier die Daten der hosts datei rein (Wenn nötig)
Neue Daten einfügen
In driver\etc reinkopieren und überschreiben


----------



## lOoLmEeN (30. November 2011)

Hi, 
du kann's einfach unter "C:\Windows\" auf die notepad.exe rechtsklick "als Administrator ausführen" und dan auf die hosts datei öffnen... ( "C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc" ) 

nicht vergessen das .txt weglassen, dass geht bei "Speichern unter"

mfg lOoLmEeN


----------



## Bratkartoffel (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

ich denke mal, dass die Datei standardmäßig schreibgeschützt ist, da ändern dann auch deine Adminrechte nichts daran.

Fahre mal im abgesicherten Modus hoch und melde dich direkt als Administrator an. Dann solltest du den Haken bei schreibgeschützt rausnehmen können.

Gruß
BK


----------



## lOoLmEeN (1. Dezember 2011)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ich denke mal, dass die Datei standardmäßig schreibgeschützt ist, da ändern dann auch deine Adminrechte nichts daran.
> 
> ...



okey habs gerade getestet ich hab mit dem notepad eine neue "Hosts.txt" Datei gemacht die hatte .txt endung dan hab ich die orginal gelöscht (davor gesichert) und dan die endung weg gemacht


----------



## Chronos_arts (7. Dezember 2011)

Nach langem bemühen hab ich die Lösung für mich gefunden:
- meine hosts Datei ist im Ordner amd64_microsoft-windows-w..nfrastructure-other_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_6079f415110c0210 
- Rechtsklick, Eigenschaften, dann Reiter Sicherheit
- unten auf Erweitert, dann Reiter Besitzer
- nun steht mein aktueller Benutzerkonto XY (XY-PC\XY),darunter Besitzer ändern nach XY(XY-PC\XY)
- ich musste hier nichts ändern, nur OK klicken
- zurück im Reiter Sicherheit, auf Bearbeiten, Benutzer  XY (XY-PC\XY)
-nun kann man sich unten den Haken bei Vollzugriff setzen und nach nochmaligem Bestätigen  hat alle Rechte.


----------

